# Newbie to show



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

I've never been to a show apart from a day visit. have now paid up for next Friday at Shepton Mallet. I've got electric. What is the form? Where is the bar/entertainment etc. Help needed don't want to be a spare part. any advice would be helpful.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hello Batch,

Where are you camping are you booked with the cc ? or where.

We shall all be in the Wessex Upstairs Bar at around 7.30pm on the Friday night. If you would like to pm me I will send you my mobile no. When you arrive at the ground you will be given a motorhome monthly mag this will have a map in it as to where things are you can't miss the Wessex Suite.


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks I booked with Stoneleisure and through an electrical company for the hookup. I'm told I'm on hardstanding.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Batch,
Everybody is on hard standing at this time of year. Could you please add yourself to the rally list, and could I have your names please ta


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Where is the list to put myself on? Couldn't find it


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Batch,

Homepage, right hand side, half way down is rallies.
Click on rallies, and then click on attend rally.

Sharon


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Think I've done it. If I haven't let me kmow. What entertainment is there at the show. I haven't got any details?


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.stoneleisure.com/SOMERSETShowGuide.htm


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

I looked at their site but it just says cabaret. Just wondered what was on.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Batch all ok thanks. As to entertainment it is usually ok bit of everything.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Drinking contest's, blackjack, pole dancing that sort of thing :lol: 

Olley


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Just up my street!!!!


----------

